# Directv on Demand Software Rollout



## DodgerBlue (Oct 17, 2007)

I work for a telcom partnered with Directv and just got this email about the VOD service:

DIRECTV – DTV-Video on Demand 



Beginning October 17 to October 31, DTV is going to provide software upgrades to their customers with the HR-20 (Model 700) set-top boxes. This upgrade will allow the customers who have the HR-20 (Model 700) and are home networked to their computer via (Ethernet or HomePlug) to access their “Video on Demand” offering.



They will not be marketing this and will be on a “discovery” basis only. 

***************************************************************

I'll be checking daily for this. Can't wait!


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

DodgerBlue said:


> I work for a telcom partnered with Directv and just got this email about the VOD service:
> 
> DIRECTV - DTV-Video on Demand
> 
> ...


Many of us here have been beta testing it for almost 2 months now, it is very good service


----------



## solomita (Nov 18, 2005)

Is any of the content HD?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Another Idahoan, Welcome!



DodgerBlue said:


> I work for a telcom partnered with Directv and just got this email about the VOD service:
> 
> DIRECTV - DTV-Video on Demand
> 
> ...


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

solomita said:


> Is any of the content HD?


Yea, 2 shows. lol.


----------



## DodgerBlue (Oct 17, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> Another Idahoan, Welcome!


Thanks! Longtime lurker, first time poster.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

DodgerBlue said:


> They will not be marketing this and will be on a "discovery" basis only.


Maybe for now.


----------



## tiggerbo (Jun 29, 2006)

*we Have Been Testing This Bata Version For Months. We Are Still Getting Up Dates For This Bata Version. We Have Another One On Sat.*


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

What's interesting about the post though is a telecom partner was notified. Wonder what significance this has, if any.


----------



## DodgerBlue (Oct 17, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> What's interesting about the post though is a telecom partner was notified. Wonder what significance this has, if any.


I do broadband tech support for the telecom, they notified us in case customers called us with issues about the speed/connection/etc.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Very interesting. 



DodgerBlue said:


> I do broadband tech support for the telecom, they notified us in case customers called us with issues about the speed/connection/etc.


----------



## flgregg (Sep 21, 2007)

Just got DOD working with CE....luving it but wish there was more HD!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh, I see, it is not a marketing tool yet, just letting the broadband providers know what is happening, kewl. I have been using it a lot. Not much in HD though. I did download a Led Zeppilin show that I haven't watched yet. That reminds me I need to do that, see ya! :grin:


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

Finally....a sign of an NR coming for DOD...for those who don't know...I've asked when the DOD NR is going to be coming out for a while now...


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

michaelyork29 said:


> Finally....a sign of an NR coming for DOD...for those who don't know...I've asked when the DOD NR is going to be coming out for a while now...


Yup a few more little tweaks on this weekends CE release and I bet if all goes well, it will go national. This has been the longest CE string we have had without a national release.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

When the beta first started, they had an HD movie (Guardian), but there have only been a few shorts since then.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

bnglbill said:


> Yup a few more little tweaks on this weekends CE release and I bet if all goes well, it will go national. This has been the longest CE string we have had without a national release.


Oh my...I can only imagine the possibilities right now..


----------



## hokie93 (Aug 21, 2007)

Is DOD on the H21?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hokie93 said:


> Is DOD on the H21?


No... only on the HR20-700... It will not be on the H21 (non-dvr)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

hokie93 said:


> Is DOD on the H21?


The HD receiver only models, H20 and H21 do not have the disk drives currently required for DoD, so no.

I do not know if DIRECTV has some tricks up their sleeve to support DoD on receiver only models.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> The HD receiver only models, H20 and H21 do not have the disk drives currently required for DoD, so no.
> 
> I do not know if DIRECTV has some tricks up their sleeve to support DoD on receiver only models.
> 
> ...


Could it be that with customers with "fast-enough" connections can just stream the video with their *reciever only model* and when they pause it or something, it stops streaming and everything is coming straight off of D*'s servers?

For example, if you play a video up to 5 minutes and 43 seconds, and then pause, and then play again it starts streaming the video off the server at 5:43?


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

michaelyork29 said:


> Could it be that with customers with "fast-enough" connections can just stream the video with their *reciever only model* and when they pause it or something, it stops streaming and everything is coming straight off of D*'s servers?
> 
> For example, if you play a video up to 5 minutes and 43 seconds, and then pause, and then play again it starts streaming the video off the server at 5:43?


No, it only dl's to the DVR receiver, and plays from there. If you pause and restart, it will remember where you are, but it does take room in your playlist. If you don't have a DVR, there is nowhere to put it. It's not exactly like live that.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

michaelyork29 said:


> Could it be that with customers with "fast-enough" connections can just stream the video with their *reciever only model* and when they pause it or something, it stops streaming and everything is coming straight off of D*'s servers?


I think the only true possible implementation would be when/if the HR20 and H21 gets MRV capability. The H21 could then connect to DOD through a HR20. I don't see any other way they could implement DOD on non-DVR boxes.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Whether or not it is technically possible, On Demand will not be implemented on H21 receivers at this point.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

And does anyone know why they're not going to market it....?

Is it still going to be in a BETA mode?


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

DodgerBlue said:


> I do broadband tech support for the telecom, they notified us in case customers called us with issues about the speed/connection/etc.


I can confirm this also. I received a very similar email as the one mentioned early in this thread. Also on the telecom side/partnered with D*


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

how does one become a beta tester for such products. im very technical and am able to give good data back as to problems and resolutions.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

remlle said:


> how does one become a beta tester for such products. im very technical and am able to give good data back as to problems and resolutions.


Check out this thread... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847


----------



## Bingo123 (Jul 6, 2007)

Why does my HR20-700 have to be connected to my home network to get this?


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

it downloads the data through the internet


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

Ridiculous, DirecTV. NO LOVE for the hundrednation.

I hope your phone lines are flooded with people calling up asking why if they have an HD-DVR they cannot have DirecTV on Demand.

You deserve it.

You treat us like second class citizens. Last I checked, I pay the same monthly fees as an HR20-700 owner.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

flipptyfloppity said:


> Ridiculous, DirecTV. NO LOVE for the hundrednation.
> 
> I hope your phone lines are flooded with people calling up asking why if they have an HD-DVR they cannot have DirecTV on Demand.
> 
> ...


Oh for the love of.....

HR20-700 is just the first wave... the HR20-100 will always follow the HR20-700 in the cycle... but it will be relatively right on it's heals.

I think in the last release, it was not even a week between the HR20-700 national release... and the HR20-100 national release.

The VAST (extremely VAST) of the users out there, have really no idea there is any difference between the two... and in most cases, won't even notice there is any delay between software releases for the two boxes.


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

michaelyork29 said:


> And does anyone know why they're not going to market it....?
> 
> Here's another question. Just my thoughts on DOD or VOD whatever you want to call it.
> 
> ...


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

flipptyfloppity said:


> Ridiculous, DirecTV. NO LOVE for the hundrednation.
> 
> I hope your phone lines are flooded with people calling up asking why if they have an HD-DVR they cannot have DirecTV on Demand.
> 
> ...


 Oh calm Down, you'll get it soon enough and all of the bugs will be worked out for you.


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The VAST (extremely VAST) of the users out there, have really no idea there is any difference between the two... and in most cases, won't even notice there is any delay between software releases for the two boxes.


I dunno about the 2nd part, it really depends on how many people participate at all in the VOD stuff.

But I know I completely agree about the first part. And that's my point. The average customer doesn't know why one of their boxes would get it and not the other, or why if its available is isn't available to them. And so they'll call up DTV to ask why, which costs DTV money to answer the phone.

That's why you don't put your customers in two classes like this. It's just silly. They should hold back nationwide rollout so they don't have to teach their customers how to identify two different units. Roll it out simultaneously, or by region, by city, by household, anything you can actually explain to customers easily (perhaps on the root of your webpage). But by a distinction that your customers can't even determine is a lousy way to do it and will make people unhappy and then they'll make your customer service department unhappy.


----------



## samstone (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds great but not quite sure how it is accessed. I mean where do you go to get it. My HR is connected to my network and I use it access my music on my computer but I'mnot quite sure how to get to it.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

samstone said:


> Sounds great but not quite sure how it is accessed. I mean where do you go to get it. My HR is connected to my network and I use it access my music on my computer but I'mnot quite sure how to get to it.


When Dod is released you can access it from the quick menu *On Demand* or by going to channel 1000.


----------



## Bingo123 (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, I got fired from my job about 3 weeks ago (fine because I hated my boss) so someone, please, provide a link as to how to network my HR20 700 to the Internets. 

I have a wireless network, operating off a Linksys router. 

Guess I need one of those Homeplugs to start?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Bingo123 said:


> so someone, please, provide a link as to how to network my HR20 700 to the Internets.
> 
> I have a wireless network, operating off a Linksys router.
> 
> Guess I need one of those Homeplugs to start?


If you've got a wireless router then you could get a wireless ethernet bridge, or you could use one of those homeplug (ethernet over power) solutions as you've already suggested, or you could just run an ethernet cable to your HR20. Once the HR20 is connected to the network, it should configure itself for Internet access automatically.


----------



## Bingo123 (Jul 6, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> If you've got a wireless router then you could get a wireless ethernet bridge, or you could use one of those homeplug (ethernet over power) solutions as you've already suggested, or you could just run an ethernet cable to your HR20. Once the HR20 is connected to the network, it should configure itself for Internet access automatically.


Thanks!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

flipptyfloppity said:


> I dunno about the 2nd part, it really depends on how many people participate at all in the VOD stuff.
> 
> But I know I completely agree about the first part. And that's my point. The average customer doesn't know why one of their boxes would get it and not the other, or why if its available is isn't available to them. And so they'll call up DTV to ask why, which costs DTV money to answer the phone.
> 
> That's why you don't put your customers in two classes like this. It's just silly. They should hold back nationwide rollout so they don't have to teach their customers how to identify two different units. Roll it out simultaneously, or by region, by city, by household, anything you can actually explain to customers easily (perhaps on the root of your webpage). But by a distinction that your customers can't even determine is a lousy way to do it and will make people unhappy and then they'll make your customer service department unhappy.


So what about when they staggered the NR rollouts for the HR20-700 when it first came out. Or how about when the Tivo HR10 got updated earlier this year, and not all boxes got updated on the same day then.... Even better, what if you have scheduled recordings all night the first night it gets rolled out and don't get it till the next night... As long as there isn't much of a time difference in the NR releases, D* has absolutely nothing to train their customers on. Only people on all these forums even know about staggered releases anyway, and we either understand them, or we explain them to those who don't. Everyone else simply gets new features as a surprise one day, not ever even knowing when it should hit or that others are actually already getting it.. That is also why D* doesn't advertise something like this as active and working to its customers until all machines that are supposed to be able to handle it can.... And with this particular product, I expect it won't be advertised until the week of thanksgiving after its been up and running for a while, and just in time for black Friday..... And lets be honest, until they advertise its up and running, you can't really complain about it not being available, because until then it technically is not a currently offered service to all customers...


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

Will Ch. 1000 appear without a networked box?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Baldmaga said:


> Will Ch. 1000 appear without a networked box?


if VOD is activated on your account then yes, just won't be able to use it


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> If you've got a wireless router then you could get a wireless ethernet bridge, or you could use one of those homeplug (ethernet over power) solutions as you've already suggested, or you could just run an ethernet cable to your HR20. Once the HR20 is connected to the network, it should configure itself for Internet access automatically.


If you dont wanna buy an ethernet bridge, you may be able to use an 'extra' router lieing around, and some neat lil software. My favorite: http://dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/index.php


----------



## merrile (Oct 3, 2007)

Can anyone confirm the exsiting tread is this working?


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

CJTE said:


> If you dont wanna buy an ethernet bridge, you may be able to use an 'extra' router lieing around, and some neat lil software. My favorite: http://dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/index.php


I did this with a linksys router for a slingbox, now I have my HR20 hooked to it as well. Works very nice.


----------



## baldy54 (Sep 1, 2007)

when does it come out for the HR20-100??


----------



## sooner5150 (Nov 3, 2006)

New to Direct here....where do I see VOD in my guide, settings, etc... I dont know how to access it...


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Two things right now would prevent me from using as much as I would otherwise. The big 4 (NBC, CBS, FOX, ABC) networks are not currently found in the Beta. I hope the plan is to bring them online when it released to the masses. Also much much more HD content required. Otherwise I think it is a pretty cool add-on.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

sooner5150 said:


> New to Direct here....where do I see VOD in my guide, settings, etc... I dont know how to access it...


Right now only the -700 with CE software is able to get DoD (VOD) right now. You also need to have your -700 connected to the internet.

If you have everything above than press menu-->search-->keyword-->type "IWANTMYVOD"-->continue-->all-->when it finds nothing press and hold the menu and info button on the front of the unit together for 2 seconds and let go. A hidden menu will pop up and you can turn it on.

Once you turn it on you will need to wait for DirecTV to get you account setup for it. *You can not call *and have them do it. They will find you because you are connected to the internet and have CE software.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Right now only the -700 with CE software is able to get DoD (VOD) right now. You also need to have your -700 connected to the internet.
> 
> If you have everything above than press menu-->search-->keyword-->type "IWANTMYVOD"-->continue-->all-->when it finds nothing press and hold the menu and info button on the front of the unit together for 2 seconds and let go. A hidden menu will pop up and you can turn it on.
> 
> Once you turn it on you will need to wait for DirecTV to get you account setup for it. *You can not call *and have them do it. They will find you because you are connected to the internet and have CE software.


Will you have to be continously connected to the internet for them to set up your account? I don't have a wireless set up so my plan is just to hook up my ethernet cable whenever I want to use the DOD service. But I don't want the cable permanently running across my floor.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dan8379 said:


> Will you have to be continously connected to the internet for them to set up your account? I don't have a wireless set up so my plan is just to hook up my ethernet cable whenever I want to use the DOD service. But I don't want the cable permanently running across my floor.


Yes it will need to stay connected for them to find you. I am not a 100% sure how and when they are scanning to find people. If you disconnect it they will probably miss you.

I would think it should be going national soon so if that is the case I would guess they will just add it to everyone's account. But I may be wrong about that though.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

flipptyfloppity said:


> That's why you don't put your customers in two classes like this. It's just silly. They should hold back nationwide rollout so they don't have to teach their customers how to identify two different units. Roll it out simultaneously, or by region, by city, by household, anything you can actually explain to customers easily (perhaps on the root of your webpage). But by a distinction that your customers can't even determine is a lousy way to do it and will make people unhappy and then they'll make your customer service department unhappy.


It is no different then a "staggered" rollout... with the -100 models being in the later portion of the staggered rollout... The "volume" of calls are going to be pretty darn small....

Would matter if the software was availble for both systems on day one.... they still are not going to update all the HR20's at the same time... just like right now with the R15... it is going to be few weeks until all the systems get the latest update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

merrile said:


> Can anyone confirm the exsiting tread is this working?


The rollout has not started yet... You won't see it on your box until the next national release starts to be pushed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

baldy54 said:


> when does it come out for the HR20-100??


As noted above.... a few weeks after the HR20-700 starts to get it's national release.... so probably not till Novemember


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

DodgerBlue said:


> I work for a telcom partnered with Directv and just got this email about the VOD service:
> 
> DIRECTV - DTV-Video on Demand
> 
> ...


anyone have any ideas on how do we get it? Automatically or do we have to do something?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hells_bells said:


> anyone have any ideas on how do we get it? Automatically or do we have to do something?


Just make sure that your receiver is connected to the Internet, and you're ready for VOD.


----------



## hobie346 (Feb 23, 2007)

hells_bells said:


> anyone have any ideas on how do we get it? Automatically or do we have to do something?


You could force it or let the box do it automatically. But the best way is to let the box do it itself. Just check your memu list for "On Demand" then you're good to go - if your box is connected to the internet.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

hobie346 said:


> You could force it or let the box do it automatically. But the best way is to let the box do it itself. Just check your memu list for "On Demand" then you're good to go - if your box is connected to the internet.


Forcing the update is of no use in a staggered rollout, unless the update is authorized for your area and box. Until it's confirmed that the update is being pushed to your area, it's of no use to force a download.


----------



## facmgr6569 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anyone else seen the video on DOD in the showcase? Pretty cool and they talk about the progress of the DL and when you can safley start to watch.


----------



## kmill14 (Jun 12, 2007)

Assuming that most HR-20 users are NOT connected to a network, the user base for the "DOD" is going to be pretty small. Is the library also going to be really small? I hope this isn't one of those features they add and forget about due to lack of demand. 

Also, why is it via broadband, and not thru the dish?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kmill14 said:


> Assuming that most HR-20 users are NOT connected to a network, the user base for the "DOD" is going to be pretty small. Is the library also going to be really small? I hope this isn't one of those features they add and forget about due to lack of demand.
> 
> Also, why is it via broadband, and not thru the dish?


Technilogical limitations to do it via SAT.

Say there is a small number of users... 1,000

All of them at the same moment, request 1,000 different shows (as there are several thousand already in the library).

There simply is not enough bandwith in the SAT Datastream to send 1,000 distinct targeted data streams to those 1,000 peole.

(Now increase that to say 1,000,000 users)

The internet/broadband connection is designed to handle that type of distinct targeted activity.

And IMHO... your original assumption is incorrect...
While broadband is not available everywhere... it is available (and prodominant), in the major DMA's.... so those that do want to have access to this feature... will find a way to get their HR20's connected to their broadband connection.

And in the same time, may find out other devices they have will benefit too... (like game systems, some stereo's, iPOD and other media devices, in cell-phones will now tap into broadband connections)... ect...


----------



## ItaliaVP (Jul 10, 2007)

After the national rollout on the 700's will there be a period of DOD CE's for he 100's or will it go right to national rollout?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ItaliaVP said:


> After the national rollout on the 700's will there be a period of DOD CE's for he 100's or will it go right to national rollout?


Most likely, yes... there will be a CE Cyle for the -100 after the -700 national release.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

for those that missed it, and are curious how it works/looks etc...

Here is Earl's First Look of Directv on Demand


----------



## jash (Sep 2, 2007)

guys,

i'm 5 days into my first experience with directv' video on demand. there's plenty for you to do before you are ready to truly enjoy and use this service, so give d* a break. first, you need at least a 3Mb/second connection at home. second, you need to hardwire the ethernet cable from your in home router/hub to the back of the hr20. third, you need to download the cutting edge release at midnight on a friday or saturday to get access to the beta to play with. if you have all of these things in place, then you are ready to play with vod. if you download the ce release, be prepared to lose all your recorded content, guide data, customizations, recording schedules, what have you and do not ***** about it. that is part of the terms of playing the game early. if you are not ready to do all of the above, wait for the national production release and stop whining.


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Right now only the -700 with CE software is able to get DoD (VOD) right now. You also need to have your -700 connected to the internet.
> 
> If you have everything above than press menu-->search-->keyword-->type "IWANTMYVOD"-->continue-->all-->when it finds nothing press and hold the menu and info button on the front of the unit together for 2 seconds and let go. A hidden menu will pop up and you can turn it on.
> 
> Once you turn it on you will need to wait for DirecTV to get you account setup for it. *You can not call *and have them do it. They will find you because you are connected to the internet and have CE software.


I think what BMoreRavens meant to say was you should go read the cutting edge forum on how to do this, including all the restrictions on what you shouldn't do if you run cutting edge software (i.e. you can't call tech support for any reason, not just for VOD).


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe a stupid question;

If your HR20 is constantly connected to the internet, what are the chances of getting a virus in your machine that could cause serious problems?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

bfncbs1 said:


> michaelyork29 said:
> 
> 
> > And does anyone know why they're not going to market it....?
> ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jash said:


> guys,
> 
> i'm 5 days into my first experience with directv' video on demand. there's plenty for you to do before you are ready to truly enjoy and use this service, so give d* a break. first, you need at least a 3Mb/second connection at home. second, you need to hardwire the ethernet cable from your in home router/hub to the back of the hr20. third, you need to download the cutting edge release at midnight on a friday or saturday to get access to the beta to play with. if you have all of these things in place, then you are ready to play with vod. if you download the ce release, be prepared to lose all your recorded content, guide data, customizations, recording schedules, what have you and do not ***** about it. that is part of the terms of playing the game early. if you are not ready to do all of the above, wait for the national production release and stop whining.


I know you put a  at the end... but for the sake of other reading this thread....

1) You don't need a 3mb connection, DoD will work with any speed of connection... (the slower the speed the longer the total download will take, and depending on your speed... they may or may not effect your viewing)

2) You don't need to hardwire your unit, there are several wirless options out there... and as noted in the first post of this thread, there is going to be an option to wire it via your power circuits

3) As of today, yes... if you wanted to be in the Beta Field trials you had to have the CE versions, but soon the software that contains the feature will be rolling out to the general population

4) Downloading a CE will not erase your: Recorded Content, your Series Links, or your customization settings.... depending on the software, your guide data may not be cached.. .but it will immediately start to reload after the restart is complete.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd have to go with negligible on this. This is a very closed system, and the numbers are miniscule compared to even the Mac OS :lol:, so someone would have to go through a lot of trouble for very little notoriety 



mluntz said:


> Maybe a stupid question;
> 
> If your HR20 is constantly connected to the internet, what are the chances of getting a virus in your machine that could cause serious problems?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mluntz said:


> Maybe a stupid question;
> 
> If your HR20 is constantly connected to the internet, what are the chances of getting a virus in your machine that could cause serious problems?


1) Someone would first have to find a way to get into the HR20 via the network connection, which hasn't been done yet.

2) Someone would then have to figure a hook in point to plant that virus

3) They would then have to find a way to get that virus saved to the eprom

4) They would have to figure out a way to get that virus to execute...

--------

And for what gain? other to say it can be done...

So bottom line.... while anything is possible... You probably have a better chance on getting a virus on any of your PC's or portable systems (like iPOD), then you would on the HR20.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a 1.5 connection and it works just fine. As Earl points out though, it does require a bit more patience.



Earl Bonovich said:


> 1) You don't need a 3mb connection, DoD will work with any speed of connection... (the slower the speed the longer the total download will take, and depending on your speed... they may or may not effect your viewing)
> .


----------



## kmill14 (Jun 12, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know you put a  at the end... but for the sake of other reading this thread....
> 
> 1) You don't need a 3mb connection, DoD will work with any speed of connection... (the slower the speed the longer the total download will take, and depending on your speed... they may or may not effect your viewing)
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing up #1 and #2.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

I think this is exactly right. D* has always been marketed towards the high end user with deep pockets. These folks always find a way, be it with their own skills or their tech savvy friends and family.

While having to do deliver VOD over the internet is a liability, I'd really like to see D* turn that 'negative' into a positive. All of their interactive tools like weather, what people are watching etc, the scores and player stats thing, all that would work a LOT better over the internet than it does via the satellite system. With boxes connected to the internet there is really no end to what they can do interactively.

IOW if you're not connected everything works as it does now, but if you are connected D* takes advantage of that and uses that connection to deliver whatever they can.

Peace . . .



Earl Bonovich said:


> And IMHO... your original assumption is incorrect...
> While broadband is not available everywhere... it is available (and prodominant), in the major DMA's.... so those that do want to have access to this feature... will find a way to get their HR20's connected to their broadband connection.
> 
> And in the same time, may find out other devices they have will benefit too... (like game systems, some stereo's, iPOD and other media devices, in cell-phones will now tap into broadband connections)... ect...


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

For those on CE and utilizing DOD, how are the download speeds? I've only got a 2.5 megs/sec download speed and wonder if that will be good enough.


----------



## mrrydogg (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for all this great info. 

I am not the most tech savvy person, so if my question seems redundant, I apologize. I noticed some earlier posts about wireless setups and wanted some further information. I have a wireless router for my home network. Will the HR20 recognize it or do I need to add some type of hard line ethernet to it? I really don't want to run a hard line to the unit since my router is upstairs!

I heard mention of a bridge? a plug? Anyone willing to explain in some laymen terms how these work and how to set them up. I want my DOD or VOD or whatever!


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

mrrydogg said:


> Thanks for all this great info.
> 
> I am not the most tech savvy person, so if my question seems redundant, I apologize. I noticed some earlier posts about wireless setups and wanted some further information. I have a wireless router for my home network. Will the HR20 recognize it or do I need to add some type of hard line ethernet to it? I really don't want to run a hard line to the unit since my router is upstairs!
> 
> I heard mention of a bridge? a plug? Anyone willing to explain in some laymen terms how these work and how to set them up. I want my DOD or VOD or whatever!


One option is a wireless bridge - this takes an Ethernet capable device (like the HR20/21) and makes it visible on your wireless network. That's what I did - using a Linksys WET54G. Most folks with default router settings would be able to set up the bridge with defaults, then plug the HR20/21 into the bridge (with a regular ethernet cable) and have it "just work" - it can really be that easy to set up.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

mrrydogg said:


> Thanks for all this great info.
> 
> I am not the most tech savvy person, so if my question seems redundant, I apologize. I noticed some earlier posts about wireless setups and wanted some further information. I have a wireless router for my home network. Will the HR20 recognize it or do I need to add some type of hard line ethernet to it? I really don't want to run a hard line to the unit since my router is upstairs!
> 
> I heard mention of a bridge? a plug? Anyone willing to explain in some laymen terms how these work and how to set them up. I want my DOD or VOD or whatever!


This is what I use and I know there are many others here using it. Price has gone up a bit since I got mine, but you can get it from newegg.com cheaper.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ffalo&lp=7&type=product&cp=1&id=1134701703107


----------



## mrrydogg (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you both.

They do both seem pretty easy to setup....off the the electronics store I go!!!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

If I begin to download a "short" (say an old musical live performance etc) that's about 6-7 minutes long, I can usually start watching it within a few minutes using a 1.5 connection. 
This is not, however, how I use VOD. I usually put a few items in the download queue, and come back later or even a few days later and watch one or more of them. 
I treat VOD much like I treat a Series Link or a program I've set to record. I simply time-shift it without the expectation of a true "on-demand" experience. Works fine for me but of course it's personal preference.



m4p said:


> For those on CE and utilizing DOD, how are the download speeds? I've only got a 2.5 megs/sec download speed and wonder if that will be good enough.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Very interesting.


yes, VERY interesting.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... only on the HR20-700... It will not be on the H21 (non-dvr)


School me if this is located somewhere else in the forums.....

How do we get this software update?


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

So if I'm going to get D* content from my cable company (which supplies my internet service) will I soon get cable content from a sat. provider?:hurah: 

But in reality folks this is getting "expensive" and complex. I have to get a wireless connector to connect my HR20 to my wireless network (last I looked some were about $200 each) and go through the complexity that some have to connect to the Internet so I can DOD. At the moment I don't have the time to watch all the current programs I am recording. There is some truth to cable saying they are less complex than where D* is going.

I know D* needs to do this to be competative but I wonder how ultimately succesful this will be. How many people will really make heavy use of DOD? I guess if you're a heavy movie buff! But with soon to be 100000 channels what shows won't be on regular D*.

I had a real troubling thought. With the mixing of the Internet and D* is the future of D* being just a Windows interface to a media PC to do what the DVR's do and no controller at all but just a browser screen to do all the UI work. Boy when that happens this board will be filled with threads about remembering the good old reliable HR20 days.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

djzack67 said:


> School me if this is located somewhere else in the forums.....
> 
> How do we get this software update?


You wait until DirecTV pushes it to your box...


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

IMO this is a way for D* to close some loopholes with customer perceptions about what Cable can provide versus Satellite. 
It's also hard to say today what the future of VOD will be for D* doing it this way, but for now it's hard to argue if you don't want to shell out your own money to get a VOD connection that you might not get much benefit from as a user. 
I only had to move some stuff around to get VOD, and didn't have to invest any more money, so it's understandable for those who might not want to do it - at least right now.



CTJon said:


> So if I'm going to get D* content from my cable company (which supplies my internet service) will I soon get cable content from a sat. provider?:hurah:
> 
> But in reality folks this is getting "expensive" and complex. I have to get a wireless connector to connect my HR20 to my wireless network (last I looked some were about $200 each) and go through the complexity that some have to connect to the Internet so I can DOD. At the moment I don't have the time to watch all the current programs I am recording. There is some truth to cable saying they are less complex than where D* is going.
> 
> ...


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

What I think is interesting is that using DOD would violate their ‘own’ ISP services FAP (fair access policy).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tim99 said:


> What I think is interesting is that using DOD would violate their 'own' ISP services FAP (fair access policy).


Why?


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> .........
> 
> 1) You don't need a 3mb connection, DoD will work with any speed of connection... (the slower the speed the longer the total download will take, and depending on your speed... *they may or may not effect your viewing*).............


Would someone with a 1.5mb connection, or Earl, please clarify this.

Why have the _"may or may not affect your viewing"_ caveat? If the VoD downloads to the box and you watch it from there, why "may" it affect your viewing?

Sure... it may take a lot longer to fully download. But, once it's there it's there, and your ISP connection has nothing to do with it.

Or am I missing something that only a CE-VoD-user knows?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BK EH said:


> Would someone with a 1.5mb connection, or Earl, please clarify this.
> 
> Why have the _"may or may not affect your viewing"_ caveat? If the VoD downloads to the box and you watch it from there, why "may" it affect your viewing?
> 
> ...


DoD will allow you to watch the content as it downloads.

So if you are attempting to watch the program... and your connection is slower then "real-time", you will eventually reach the end of the program and have to wait.

If you are the type that will wait till it is completely download, your speed will not have that impact.


----------



## jash (Sep 2, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know you put a  at the end... but for the sake of other reading this thread....
> 
> 1) You don't need a 3mb connection, DoD will work with any speed of connection... (the slower the speed the longer the total download will take, and depending on your speed... they may or may not effect your viewing)
> 
> ...


sorry earl. i was just trying to help you avoid any more complaints about ce releases causing issues. when i said hard wired, i meant an ethernet cable. i think you risk usability at anything less than 3Mb and then putting that over the air just adds more loss of speeds. i would love to plug the usb wireless netgear adapter into the front of my hr20 and not have to mess with running an ethernet cable to the back of this box, trust me, but i doubt that will be enabled any time soon.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

Not in principal but in practice. The Hughes FAP only allows 200 meg of data per day.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Why?


----------



## lifelong (Sep 16, 2007)

tim99 said:


> Not in principal but in practice. The Huges FAP only allows 200 meg of data per day.


In some cases, Comcast has a 200GB per month cap as well. I'd post a link but I don't have enough posts in my history to do so yet.


----------



## seagod (May 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Technilogical limitations to do it via SAT.
> 
> Say there is a small number of users... 1,000
> 
> ...


What about a hybrid aproach such as the following:
1. User wants to request a program via DOD so user selected program and HR20 sends in a request to D*'s server via a local broadband connection or via a phone line connection (either way it is almost like requesting a URL in that the amount of data in the request is very small).
2. D*'s server then acknowledges the request and then send back to the HR20 the authorization.
3. HR20 sends back to D*'s server via local broadband connection or phone that it is ready to start capture.
4. D*s server then starts the datastream and the HR20 records the program to disk. This transmission is conducted similar to how the HughesNet/DirectWay SAT broadband service works except it is oneway and does not require a network line.
5. Once it completes, the HR20 can notify D*'s server that it received the DOD.

I know this is not the best solution but could work. It would still require a local broadband or phone connection but would allow for those cable companies that start implementing download limits.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

seagod said:


> What about a hybrid aproach such as the following:
> 1. User wants to request a program via DOD so user selected program and HR20 sends in a request to D*'s server via a local broadband connection or via a phone line connection (either way it is almost like requesting a URL in that the amount of data in the request is very small).
> 2. D*'s server then acknowledges the request and then send back to the HR20 the authorization.
> 3. HR20 sends back to D*'s server via local broadband connection or phone that it is ready to start capture.
> ...


This is "kinda" how it worked when they had Starz on Demand...

It still will reach a critical point, depending on how many people try to access content.

With that... I don't expect a "hybrid" solution...

The closest it will get, is that highly popular content (say a new popular movie release, or something of high profile)... will get pushed to all boxes and saved in the reservered area of the box.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

CTJon said:


> But in reality folks this is getting "expensive" and complex. I have to get a wireless connector to connect my HR20 to my wireless network (last I looked some were about $200 each) and go through the complexity that some have to connect to the Internet so I can DOD.


Linksys Wireless Bridge WET54G $79.99 at Newegg


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

Are you kidding? As it is now the windows/linux frontends are the most stable, dependable and full featured PVR solutions on the planet. Far far far more advanced that an HR20/Tivo.



CTJon said:


> I had a real troubling thought. With the mixing of the Internet and D* is the future of D* being just a Windows interface to a media PC to do what the DVR's do and no controller at all but just a browser screen to do all the UI work. Boy when that happens this board will be filled with threads about remembering the good old reliable HR20 days.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

jash said:


> sorry earl. i was just trying to help you avoid any more complaints about ce releases causing issues. when i said hard wired, i meant an ethernet cable. i think you risk usability at anything less than 3Mb and then putting that over the air just adds more loss of speeds. i would love to plug the usb wireless netgear adapter into the front of my hr20 and not have to mess with running an ethernet cable to the back of this box, trust me, but i doubt that will be enabled any time soon.


Whether you hard wire your HR20 or use a wireless bridge should have little to no affect on your VOD speeds. Even running a 802.11b bridge in less then ideal conditions your getting 3-4mb of throughout. If your WAN speed is only 3MB it doesn't matter if you connect your HR20 through a gig switch your chokepoint is still your 3mb WAN connection.

Also I'm pushing my CO distance limits with DSL and I get anywhere between 1.5 and 2mb WAN speeds and VOD works fine. Granted I can't push download and watch, but as long as I build up a 5-6 minute buffer it's fine.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

Earl, do we actually know how fast *D*'s servers* are? For example, lets say I had a 1,000,000,000mb connection at my home (of course, impossible)...what would be the cap for D*'s server to let me download it at...

Sorry, I know that this post is badly worded...


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

michaelyork29 said:


> And does anyone know why they're not going to market it....?
> 
> Is it still going to be in a BETA mode?


My WAG is that the cable providers, like Comcast, Cablevision, Time Warner & DSL (namely the Death Star) would go apesh*&*&t. Say 1 million D* peeps start downloading HD programs on a regualer basis, maybe 2 a day. Those broadband providers could use that to quash net neutrality while still in it's nascent stages or worse.

From a marketing standpoint I could see why D* would like to get this out *but* keep this on the downlow so that their would not raise too much of a stink. I have seen some rumors that D* may try to partner with some national broadband provider to not only provide the Triple PlaY option, but to also to provide the broadband access for the DoD program.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

In my experience its pretty fast. I have a 15mbps connection and it's essentially real time. Once it starts I can watch without waiting including skipping the preliminary commercial.

peace . . .



michaelyork29 said:


> Earl, do we actually know how fast *D*'s servers* are? For example, lets say I had a 1,000,000,000mb connection at my home (of course, impossible)...what would be the cap for D*'s server to let me download it at...
> 
> Sorry, I know that this post is badly worded...


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

michaelyork29 said:


> Earl, do we actually know how fast *D*'s servers* are? For example, lets say I had a 1,000,000,000mb connection at my home (of course, impossible)...what would be the cap for D*'s server to let me download it at...
> 
> Sorry, I know that this post is badly worded...


Directv is actually using Limelight Networks (according to Jeremy W). Doubt they will have a bandwidth/storage/delivery crunch.

Customers include - Amazon Unbox, Belo Interactive, Brightcove, "BuyMusic" @ Buy.com, DreamWorks, EyeWonder, FOXNews.com, IFILM, ITV Play, Marimba, MSNBC.com, MySpace, NC Interactive, Radio Free Virgin, Valve Software, and Xbox Live.

That being said, currently it appears to download at a rate of ~7Mb/sec. Certainly that may change based on testing results.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

Can't wait for this to hit my boxes. I saw the "charge" on my account a few days ago so it looks like I should be set once the DL comes through.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

tim99 said:


> Are you kidding? As it is now the *windows*/linux frontends are the most stable, dependable and full featured PVR solutions on the planet.


 Are you kidding about Windows based platforms? Windows will never be as stable as proprietary (closed) operating systems, like those used in many DVRs. Most DVRs don't have a BSOD waiting to bite you in the behind at the least opportune time.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Tonedeaf said:


> Can't wait for this to hit my boxes. I saw the "charge" on my account a few days ago so it looks like I should be set once the DL comes through.


What charge was that??


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

MikeR said:


> Directv is actually using Limelight Networks (according to Jeremy W). Doubt they will have a bandwidth/storage/delivery crunch.
> 
> Customers include - Amazon Unbox, Belo Interactive, Brightcove, "BuyMusic" @ Buy.com, DreamWorks, EyeWonder, FOXNews.com, IFILM, ITV Play, Marimba, MSNBC.com, MySpace, NC Interactive, Radio Free Virgin, Valve Software, and Xbox Live.
> 
> That being said, currently it appears to download at a rate of ~7Mb/sec. Certainly that may change based on testing results.


Thanks Mike! Much needed info...

Limelight is amazingly fast...


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

If you accept the risks involved you could download a CE release on Friday/Saturday. An enable DIRECTV on Demand. So if you are interested in trying the CE release below is some threads you should read.

1. The CE: Rules, FAQs, and Tips on participating
2. Everyone.. MUST read... AGAIN, regarding accessing the CSR Tier
3. CE's: How to enable DIRECTV on Demand


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

vollmey said:


> What charge was that??


It's a line item on your bill: HR20 New Serivce $0.00


----------



## jash (Sep 2, 2007)

michaelyork29 said:


> Earl, do we actually know how fast *D*'s servers* are? For example, lets say I had a 1,000,000,000mb connection at my home (of course, impossible)...what would be the cap for D*'s server to let me download it at...
> 
> Sorry, I know that this post is badly worded...


we've been debating the speed caps on the d* side over here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99446

the consensus seems to be about 7Megs from the folks with FIOS connections of 20Megs

the HD content is the real challenge

you better plan a family outing to download anthing like that while you wait, even at 7Megs


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jash said:


> we've been debating the speed caps on the d* side over here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99446
> 
> ...


Or schedule it while you are at work (via remote booking).... or while you sleep (queue it up when you go to bed)


----------



## jash (Sep 2, 2007)

great point on remote booking earl. i forgot to try that. should i try the new refresh my services option if the record option doesnt appear in my tv listings schedule?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jash said:


> great point on remote booking earl. i forgot to try that. should i try the new refresh my services option if the record option doesnt appear in my tv listings schedule?


Right now Remote booking is not available on the main DirecTV pages yet.
It is only available to trial users on http://m.directv.com


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

bnglbill said:


> Yup a few more little tweaks on this weekends CE release and I bet if all goes well, it will go national. This has been the longest CE string we have had without a national release.


How can the HR20's be hooked up on a secure wireless network?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

VARTV said:


> How can the HR20's be hooked up on a secure wireless network?


You need a wireless bridge or wireless game adapter with a ethernet connection not USB.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> You need a wireless bridge or wireless game adapter with a ethernet connection not USB.


I had a bridge laying around from the days I had my RePlayTV DVR... eons ago. The bridge works and a successful Internet connection was made thru the HR20...   Thank you for your help...


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

l8er said:


> Are you kidding about Windows based platforms?


No I'm not kidding. I'm not even exaggerating.  My windows PVR is far more stable and it does 10 times the work. The encoder portion runs separate from the UI as a service and it never ever misses.

To be sure its an apples and oranges argument in the sense that its not a solution for everyone and the HR20 has an entirely different target user.



> Windows will never be as stable as proprietary (closed) operating systems, like those used in many DVRs.


That's not really true. Applications running on other platforms can be more stable or less stable than those running on windows.

peace . . .


----------



## DrEricCarlson (Mar 6, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Or schedule it while you are at work (via remote booking).... or while you sleep (queue it up when you go to bed)


Will the remote booking work with DOD when it goes national? How would you choose a program to download via remote booking? Will D8 have a list on their website that you could choose and have the request sent to your receiver? That would be a neat feature.

-DrEric


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DrEricCarlson said:


> Will the remote booking work with DOD when it goes national? How would you choose a program to download via remote booking? Will D8 have a list on their website that you could choose and have the request sent to your receiver? That would be a neat feature.
> 
> -DrEric


Yes DoD will work with remote booking. You will have a list of programs you can search and select to start downloading.


----------



## JohnLips (May 24, 2006)

FINALLY got my DOD Yesterday. Now on to testing it out, I just upgraded my DSL to 3 Meg today. I don't have cable in the area and thats as fast as ATT has in my area.

John


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

i wish I Was going to be home this weekend to set it up to download the RC. anyne want to sit at my hosue and update my units so I Can try the DOD as well? weekends Im out of town and cant get mine updated. that really blows. oh well for me i guess


----------



## CPO1 (Feb 18, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> Whether you hard wire your HR20 or use a wireless bridge should have little to no affect on your VOD speeds. Even running a 802.11b bridge in less then ideal conditions your getting 3-4mb of throughout. If your WAN speed is only 3MB it doesn't matter if you connect your HR20 through a gig switch your chokepoint is still your 3mb WAN connection.
> 
> Also I'm pushing my CO distance limits with DSL and I get anywhere between 1.5 and 2mb WAN speeds and VOD works fine. Granted I can't push download and watch, but as long as I build up a 5-6 minute buffer it's fine.


Planned on buying a gigabit switch today to replace my current switch, but was told that I only need a gig switch to increase speeds between computers and it would not improve/affect internet speeds. Is this right?, and if so, then I need to do nothing to get ready to start enjoying DOD?, as I'm already networked. I may upgrade to 3.0, since I don't have to buy a new switch!!


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

CPO1 said:


> Planned on buying a gigabit switch today to replace my current switch, but was told that I only need a gig switch to increase speeds between computers and it would not improve/affect internet speeds. Is this right?, and if so, then I need to do nothing to get ready to start enjoying DOD?, as I'm already networked. I may upgrade to 3.0, since I don't have to buy a new switch!!


Your internet connection is usually well below 100mb/sec. So for DOD going GB on the LAN won't have any effect. Moving files and backups though will make a huge difference. I went all GB last year and it made everything seem fast again.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

CPO1 said:


> Planned on buying a gigabit switch today to replace my current switch, but was told that I only need a gig switch to increase speeds between computers and it would not improve/affect internet speeds. Is this right?, and if so, then I need to do nothing to get ready to start enjoying DOD?, as I'm already networked. I may upgrade to 3.0, since I don't have to buy a new switch!!


Correct, depending on the amount of traffic on your network a gig switch might improve lan(computer to computer performance). Even this is highly suspect as I highly doubt any home user is even using 20% of their 10/100 bandwidth. There are window sizing, MTU, and I/O limitations involved.

When it comes to Cable/DSL a gig switch will have zero impact on performance. Even a 10mb switch port is bigger then 90% of home WAN speeds.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

JohnLips said:


> FINALLY got my DOD Yesterday. Now on to testing it out, I just upgraded my DSL to 3 Meg today. I don't have cable in the area and thats as fast as ATT has in my area.
> 
> John


Are you on the national release or CE?


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Right now Remote booking is not available on the main DirecTV pages yet.
> It is only available to trial users on http://m.directv.com


Tried to sign up but it says the beta is closed. any idea when it will be open again?


----------



## bw1605 (Aug 25, 2007)

how would they now if i am conencted or not?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hells_bells said:


> Tried to sign up but it says the beta is closed. any idea when it will be open again?


Check the Cutting Edge Forum


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bw1605 said:


> how would they now if i am conencted or not?


That network connection on the back of your HR20... is a two way communication system... .it talks back to DirecTV... and thus, they will know if you are connected.. (and you must be for DoD to work)


----------



## tooloud10 (Sep 23, 2007)

CTJon said:


> But in reality folks this is getting "expensive" and complex. I have to get a wireless connector to connect my HR20 to my wireless network (last I looked some were about $200 each) and go through the complexity that some have to connect to the Internet so I can DOD. At the moment I don't have the time to watch all the current programs I am recording. There is some truth to cable saying they are less complex than where D* is going.


$200? Dude, do yourself a favor and go buy a $20 wireless bridge off eBay. If anyone is spending $200 simply to get their HR20 connected to the Internet, they're WAY overthinking the process.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

$200?

Here is a Linksys Switch/Bridge for $119 (and this is a switch that will support 4 systems (and more if you add another switch)

http://www.buy.com/prod/cisco-links...ridge-wi-fi-ieee-802/q/loc/101/205088169.html

Where are you seeing $200?


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry - 200 was a guess (wireless router and connection for the HR20) by the time I put a couple of pieces together. My point wasn't the direct cost but the fact that over time there is increased costs and increased complexity. If someone were looking at cable on demand and D* implementation cost and complexity D* wouldn't look that good. Look at all the threads here about people having problems networking their dvr's - and we are probably more technically capable than the average person.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well there is no dobut that networking is more "difficult" then just the one cable option that the cable-co's are doing.

But that is the nature of the technology.

But at it's root... the networking aspects are not "that" difficult, even for an average user... and you only have to really set it up once... and be done with it...

So there will still be a market place for the "Geek Squad" or the "Nerd Herd"


----------



## tooloud10 (Sep 23, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well there is no dobut that networking is more "difficult" then just the one cable option that the cable-co's are doing.
> 
> But that is the nature of the technology.
> 
> ...


Earl is right--this connection isn't that difficult. In fact, the HR20 boxes are the easiest networked devices I've ever set up in the sense that everything worked right out of the box and within seconds of plugging in the cable I had a "connection successful" message on both of my HR20s.

Don't even get me started on how big of a pain it was to do the same with my Toshiba HD DVD player...I can't believe how difficult that one was and there's no reason it had to be.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101 (Sep 4, 2007)

is it out right now with the ce download


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Wisegoat said:


> Are you on the national release or CE?


He has to be on the CE release. The software with VOD has not begun rolling out nationally. This weekend's CE should be the last one, so I would expect the software to start rolling out some time next week. It'll probably take 2-3 weeks to reach everyone, moving from west to east.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well said. It's far easier to get the HR20 on the network than it is for the PC the customer already has hooked up. Obviously this is very important because it's D*'s only viable opportunity for two way communication and they've done a real good job with it.

peace . . .



tooloud10 said:


> Earl is right--this connection isn't that difficult. In fact, the HR20 boxes are the easiest networked devices I've ever set up in the sense that everything worked right out of the box and within seconds of plugging in the cable I had a "connection successful" message on both of my HR20s.
> 
> Don't even get me started on how big of a pain it was to do the same with my Toshiba HD DVD player...I can't believe how difficult that one was and there's no reason it had to be.


----------



## khoyme (Jul 4, 2007)

Any word on when they will be rolling VOD out for the HR20-100 models?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

khoyme said:


> Any word on when they will be rolling VOD out for the HR20-100 models?


Testing starts tonight, so it'll be soon.


----------



## roconnell (Apr 9, 2007)

I missed the CE when VOD went Beta. So here's my question. I've played around a few times trying to network my HR20 with my computer with out any success. Do I have to have tha CE with Beta VOD to get the HR20 networked with my computer or is it a seperate issue? I wanted to try out the Media Player.

Does the VOD work through the home computer or is it a direct link, independent of the home computer?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

roconnell said:


> I missed the CE when VOD went Beta. So here's my question. I've played around a few times trying to network my HR20 with my computer with out any success. Do I have to have tha CE with Beta VOD to get the HR20 networked with my computer or is it a seperate issue? I wanted to try out the Media Player.
> 
> Does the VOD work through the home computer or is it a direct link, independent of the home computer?


What have you tried to get your HR20 connected to your network and internet?

DoD only needs to be connected to the internet.


----------



## md4moms (Oct 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Oh for the love of.....
> 
> HR20-700 is just the first wave... the HR20-100 will always follow the HR20-700 in the cycle... but it will be relatively right on it's heals.
> 
> ...


OK, I am now officially confused. This is my first post. I JUST (about 1 week) upgraded (?) my HR10-250 to an HR20-100. When you call D* you get whatever they want you to get. I had no idea, at the time, that there was anything like a HR20-700. I still do not know what differences there are between the two models. Why did D* send me a 20-100 instead of a 20-700? As a 12 year D* customer, I don't like getting screwed. I wanted an HR21, but they are not available as of yet. I did arrange to get a 21 when they become available as a direct exchange. Customer service at D* was so inept that by the time I got through to a supervisor they were so embarresed that they agreed to help me out.

Do you mean to tell me that I cannot avail myself of the VOD service because I have an HR20-100? If that is true I am again sort of pissed off. Will VOD work with the 21, or doesn't anyone know yet? Will VOD ever work with a 20-100?

What do I need to set up VOD? What is CE? I have an iMac 20 with a wireless network in my house using a lynksys router. My internet service is cox cable. I am reasonable experienced in setting up wireless connections, I have a wireless printer, a PC desktop, and two PC laptops currently connected. All run without a hitch. I would like more speed, but 56k is the best I can do.

Thanks for comments.

David


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

md4moms said:


> OK, I am now officially confused. This is my first post. I JUST (about 1 week) upgraded (?) my HR10-250 to an HR20-100. When you call D* you get whatever they want you to get. I had no idea, at the time, that there was anything like a HR20-700. I still do not know what differences there are between the two models. Why did D* send me a 20-100 instead of a 20-700? As a 12 year D* customer, I don't like getting screwed. I wanted an HR21, but they are not available as of yet. I did arrange to get a 21 when they become available as a direct exchange. Customer service at D* was so inept that by the time I got through to a supervisor they were so embarresed that they agreed to help me out.
> 
> Do you mean to tell me that I cannot avail myself of the VOD service because I have an HR20-100? If that is true I am again sort of pissed off. Will VOD work with the 21, or doesn't anyone know yet? Will VOD ever work with a 20-100?
> 
> ...


Hi David,

Welcome to the forum.

The difference between HR20-700 and HR20-100 is not much. 700 and 100 are manfacturer codes. They are made by different contract manufacturers. 700 by PACE and 100 by RCA, I think.

As far as I know, there is no way you can control what you are going to get.

HR21 is HR20 minus OTA. I don't understand why you would prefer that. To me, it's a step backward. HR21 is for D*'s cost saving.

Officially, VOD is not rolled out. Some of us (CE'ers) are participating in beta testing. The beta testing is only open to HR20-700, but I guess tonight is the first opportunity for HR20-100 owners to join. Check the Cutting Edge forums for detail. Cutting Edge (or CE) is a code name for those who don't mind the risk to test the new features. Read all the rules before you sign up. If you opt to use CE, you can't call D* for support. You need to come to this forum. If this is fine with you, you can join. Otherwise, wait for the VOD to be rolled out through the nation.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For you... as an end user...

There is no functional difference between the HR20-100 and HR20-700.

When a new software release is pushed out... it will first go to the HR20-700 series... and then shortly after to the HR20-100.

The vast majority of the people that "have an issue" with having a -100 are those that want to participate in the CE trials... but mostly those (of late), that are pissed off that they were not able to get the DoD during the field trial period.


You will be able to use DoD (aka VOD) once the software update is pushed to the HR20-100.
Vod will also work with the HR21-700 once it also get's the software update.

CE is the Cutting Edge (Beta Software).

Plenty of other threads out there that will help you get your system connected to the internet.


----------



## md4moms (Oct 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For you... as an end user...
> 
> There is no functional difference between the HR20-100 and HR20-700.
> 
> ...


Thanks. It seems setting up wireless internet is pretty simple; configure bridge, connect to HR. Then I wait for the software update push. Anything else?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

md4moms said:


> Thanks. It seems setting up wireless internet is pretty simple; configure bridge, connect to HR. Then I wait for the software update push. Anything else?


Nope, you'll be all set after doing that.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

We should be getting close to VOD launch. I called CS today about another issue and the first thing they asked me was if my HR20 was connected to a network.


----------



## nhey (Oct 18, 2006)

I have the HR20-700 as well as a Tivo series 3 for FIOS. My wireless N Belkin router is in a bedroom. I have one ethernet cable running from the router to the home theatre, and would like to be able to somehow use the single ethernet cable (wired connection) for both the HR20-700 and the Tivo Series 3. What do I need to buy to be able to use a single ethernet cable with 2 boxes without having to manually move the cable between them?


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

nhey said:


> I have the HR20-700 as well as a Tivo series 3 for FIOS. My wireless N Belkin router is in a bedroom. I have one ethernet cable running from the router to the home theatre, and would like to be able to somehow use the single ethernet cable (wired connection) for both the HR20-700 and the Tivo Series 3. What do I need to buy to be able to use a single ethernet cable with 2 boxes without having to manually move the cable between them?


A simple Ethernet Switch.
It's usually a good idea to buy the same brand as any router you may already have - but not required.
Lots of inexpensive choices:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Subcategory=30&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=


----------



## nhey (Oct 18, 2006)

dbmaven said:


> A simple Ethernet Switch.
> It's usually a good idea to buy the same brand as any router you may already have - but not required.
> Lots of inexpensive choices:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Subcategory=30&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=


Thanks. Do these switches divide up the bandwidth among the connected devices or route the entire bandwidth to the device being used?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

nhey said:


> Thanks. Do these switches divide up the bandwidth among the connected devices or route the entire bandwidth to the device being used?


It goes where it's needed. Switches are smart.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

nhey said:


> Thanks. Do these switches divide up the bandwidth among the connected devices or route the entire bandwidth to the device being used?


A switch is a smart hub.
A hub transmits all packets it receives to all attached devices downstream - it's a 'broadcast' device.
A switch is a little smarter - it inspects the packet header and determines the IP (or MAC) address that packet is intended for, and sends it only to that device. It's more like a router.
As such the bandwidth allocation is dynamic - if 2 devices are in use, the bandwidth will be split between them. If only 1 is in use, it gets all of it...

HTH


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks very much, Canis. I think I would probably use it like you do re downloading and then watching later.



Canis Lupus said:


> If I begin to download a "short" (say an old musical live performance etc) that's about 6-7 minutes long, I can usually start watching it within a few minutes using a 1.5 connection.
> This is not, however, how I use VOD. I usually put a few items in the download queue, and come back later or even a few days later and watch one or more of them.


----------



## faust0068 (Mar 29, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... only on the HR20-700... It will not be on the H21 (non-dvr)


Will it be on the HR20-100?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

faust0068 said:


> Will it be on the HR20-100?


The HR20-100 is just starting VOD in ce trials. As of now, it appears that only the HR20-700 is being scheduled for a staggered roll out of VOD. The -100 will eventually follow. If you're interested in participating in the ce trials, visit the ce forum, read and agree to the rules and test away when another ce comes available.


----------



## jbags5 (Oct 22, 2007)

OK, this may seem like a completely stupid question, but I've got a 2Wire wireless DSL modem in my house that I use for accessing the internet. I don't use the ethernet connection (2 laptops both use wireless), but I have before (i.e. when I wanted to get online w/ my PS2.)

So, if I just plugged an ethernet cord from my modem into the back of my HR20-700, would it then be connected and ready to recieve DoD? 

I have seen other topics in other threads, but they seem to get way too in depth with wireless bridges and such, and trying to network together all of their receivers with their computers......I don't want any of that. My Q is just about a simple hard-wired conecction. Cord from modem to HR20-700 = connected to the internet and DoD-ready?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

jbags5 said:


> So, if I just plugged an ethernet cord from my modem into the back of my HR20-700, would it then be connected and ready to recieve DoD?


No stupid questions - that would work fine. All you would need to do after making the wired connection is go through the network setup on the HR20. All of my HR's are wired to my network.


----------



## jbags5 (Oct 22, 2007)

That's what I figured - thanks a ton!!

I'll figure out this networking thing soon enough though - I just picked up my 2nd HD DVR (an HR21) this weekend....


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

say-what said:


> No stupid questions - that would work fine. All you would need to do after making the wired connection is go through the network setup on the HR20. All of my HR's are wired to my network.


In that case, here's my "stupid" question...

I have DSL service in my home, but no wireless. TV/HR20-100 in living room, computer/current DSL modem is in office on the other end of the house.

To go wireless for when DoD goes national for -100s, what do I need? Wireless router and some sort of reception device (bridge)?

Suggestions please....

Thanks


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

jwebb1970 said:


> In that case, here's my "stupid" question...
> 
> I have DSL service in my home, but no wireless. TV/HR20-100 in living room, computer/current DSL modem is in office on the other end of the house.
> 
> ...


In my case I have my DSL connection upstairs in our house with 1 wireless router. I then have other wireless routers that are in "bridge" mode connecting and giving me 4 more hardwire connections at each point. I have spent a total of about $80 to get this setup and could probably be done a bit cheaper?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I recently bought a second Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP wireless ethernet adapter for use with my HR21. It has 4 ethernet ports so can be used with multiple devices. It was something like $51.99 at newegg.com. It works great with the DVR (you do need to upgrade the firmware to version 2.53 from the buffalotech.com site).


----------

